# New "to Us" 21Rs



## UKCat76 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just bought our new "to us" 2006 21RS. Looking forward to our first trip out this weekend. Used this site for research prior to purchase, thanks to all who contribute!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome and Congratulations on your new TT!!!!


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard. We haven't been here long ourselves as we purchased an 07 23KRS. Used it once so far and waiting on a week long beach trip the end of thsi month. Hope you truly enjoy yours a bunch.


----------



## UKCat76 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I have same year and model Pm me if you have questions


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!

If you ever have questions, someone here will have the answers!


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

UKCat76 said:


> Just bought our new "to us" 2006 21RS. Looking forward to our first trip out this weekend. Used this site for research prior to purchase, thanks to all who contribute!


Welcome!! Enjoy your "new 2 u 21rs"... we are!! Ours is a 2004, but i'm sure very similar!! We are set for trip number 4 in 2 weeks to Cape Cod!!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome!!! Great trailer and a great site!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site!







The 21RS is a fine TT. We love ours.


----------

